# going to the nipple fri



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Running out of destin..anyone else going offshore fri?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Heading out Fri night after Capt meeting for the MBGFC Jr angler tournament. Would love to hear how you do and how the water looks! Post a report when you return!


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Will do capt.....maybe going again sat also if i find some bluewater...my boat name is Slayer


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We were at the Edge earlier this week and the water looked lousy. Mississippi River water everywhere. Water didn't clear up until we were halfway back to Destin. Trolled ballyhoo and artificials for 4 hours or so without a single strike. Good luck.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Water looks pretty awful for this weekend.. should probably target double nipple if you want a chance at decent water...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

The Double Nipple was HORRIBLE last Saturday. Green water, seaweed everywhere. Huge weed patches that held a couple mahi for us. Go east from what I've heard.


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.....looks like i'm gonna run south and work east...be an easier ride home anyway....will make a post tomorrow night


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We trolled the nipple last Saturday. Dirty water, no knockdowns.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been pouring over Hilton's and Terrafin, problem is that cloud cover has killed most of the useful data. It shows blue water has pushed back in from the west just west ot Nakika, but thats a long way for this tournament. It also shows decent water south of the double nipple but it appears very blended, much less defined than west of Nakika. The current flow images show currents that shoulb be pushing decent water up into the spur, elbow area, but chlorophyl images are killed by cloud cover to confirm this? So much like last weekend, it's going to be a crapshoot!

Good luck to all fishing!

xyzz: I have throughly done my research on how to tell whites from blues, should be good this weekend :thumbup:

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

MSYellowfin said:


> I have been pouring over Hilton's and Terrafin, problem is that cloud cover has killed most of the useful data. It shows blue water has pushed back in from the west just west ot Nakika, but thats a long way for this tournament. It also shows decent water south of the double nipple but it appears very blended, much less defined than west of Nakika. The current flow images show currents that shoulb be pushing decent water up into the spur, elbow area, but chlorophyl images are killed by cloud cover to confirm this? So much like last weekend, it's going to be a crapshoot!
> 
> Good luck to all fishing!
> 
> ...


 
Take pictures for the rest of us!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like there are some new sat shots in.. Nakika looks great!!!! The water is definitely starting to clear everywhere!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know the water quality..!!


----------

